# What strains have you smoked, which is your favorite and why?



## xXCheech412Xx (Jul 3, 2013)

What up rollitup community?! I was sittin here thinking of all the strains i've smoked so far and thought it would make a cool thread. So like the title says, what strains have you smoked? (hopefully you remember) Which one or ones are your favorite and why? I have tried the following: 
1. Cali Crush
2. Blue Crack
3. Diesel
4. Alaskan Thunderfuck
5. Mango Kush
6. Cotton Candy kush
My favorite so far has to be Alaskan Thunderfuck. Me and this kid I used to be cool with went and picked up and ounce of this shit, it smelt dank and the aroma of it was like no other I've smelt before or even after. The bud was so sticky and dense that even our grinders were having trouble grinding it, it was hard to break it up by hand without it always sticking to your hands. After breaking up about 3 grams of it we rolled it up in a vanilla blunt wrap. I swear I had taken about 5 hits off this blunt and i was GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE, like couchlocked to the point where i had to piss for about an hour and a half but just couldnt pull myself together to get up so i had to hold it, I havent had any bud get me that high since. 
So anyway you know mine, now whats yours?


----------



## droopy107 (Jul 3, 2013)

I had ATF one time. It was definitely a knock your sox off buzz. My personal fav is Kali Mist. It tickels my fancy just right. It has a nice chatty, social, motivational buzz, which is what I prefer. I would also recommend KM if you are into music or the arts. Mind you, I don't have a musical bone in my body. I couldn't even play the flutophone in grammer school music class. I like music, but I don't REALLY get into it normaly, the way some people do. If I take a toke or two and put my ear buds in, i can actually feel the music the way i would guess the artist intended me too. It's a whole other level of enjoyment. I've read a few musicians report it's one of the best strains to play with. I believe them!


----------



## xXCheech412Xx (Jul 3, 2013)

See I live in PA so its hard to get specific strains, especially since we dont even have medical (WHICH IS FUCKING BULLSHIT!) ahem yeah haha but Im not musically gifted in that i can play instruments but i rap a bit and produce my own beats at times, and i have to agree that weed always seems to help make music sound amazing and really gets my creative side going to where i can open up and be me instead of being all quiet and paranoid of people around me and shit. I'd love to try KM though from what you say it sounds pretty great. ATF though...I wish i had some right now, im dry and boy does it suck.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2013)

Pffft I've had every strain worth mentioning in the past 10 years!! Shit every strain I ever bought was a cup winner or kush .I mean according to my dealer


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 3, 2013)

LoL, my dealers in Austalia tried playing the name game a few times with his weed but who knows. I do believe he had some chronic strain as it was the most fruitiest smelling shit I have every seen. It was really light green too but it really stank like mango's or something. Absolutely amazing...


----------



## xXCheech412Xx (Jul 4, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> It was really light green too but it really stank like mango's or something. Absolutely amazing...


yeah it was probably some mango kush cuz whenever i picked up a g of MK it was real light green and had some orange hairs and it was pretty killer too, however i suggest you try finding some ATF (Alaskan Thunderfuck) cuz that had me fuckin ripped lol


----------



## DFTOKE (Jul 4, 2013)

I've only had name-brand a couple of times for sure. 

I had Super Lemon Haze it was by far the best trip I've been on, it made me see distortion kind of. If I could describe it it was like my eyesight was a puddle and raindrops were raining on it, that's not even close to describing it right but that is as close as i'll get lool. It was the only weed I've had to have different tastes on the inhale and exhale.

I also had Purple Mazar, a great smoke for experienced smokers, slow tolerance builder, and great high and stone.

Other ones I've had that weren't so good were 

OG Kush
White Rhino (blue/purple hairs)
Grandaddy Purple
Sweet tooth 

The best weed I've had though was a unknown strain, just goes to show dank is dank.

(And the ones that I said weren't so good weren't awful, its just for name brand you expect to get laid out).


----------



## pewbsaladsandwich (Jul 5, 2013)

Best I had was from a grower in Southern California Was called "High Octane" I payed $440 for 1oz and was happy as can be most people I smoked it with passed out for hours lol


----------



## grower100 (Jul 6, 2013)

Super silver haze thats is the best weed hands down.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 6, 2013)

Lemon Diesel, Pineapple Candy Purp and real, proper grown Trainwreck. I've had a lot of "Trainwrecks", but none of them compare to the real deal. And with the Lemon Diesel, nothing can cover up the smell of it. You walk into a house and the entire place reaks. So potent


----------



## Barrazaburnz (Jul 6, 2013)

Mob Boss and or Skywalker OG with keif of the same all in a blunt. top shelf herb $220 here in Colorado...lol


----------



## Hessam (Jul 7, 2013)

I have smoked so many good strains, but I most enjoyed Purple Power. 2 minutes after smoking, my mind was completely gone! Wake and bake, immediate effect and very strong. Just fantastic!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 8, 2013)

wheew, I smoked a lot of different strains...but my favorite top 3 would be Super Lemon Haze, Black Berry Kush and Durban Poison


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 8, 2013)

Barrazaburnz said:


> Mob Boss and or Skywalker OG with keif of the same all in a blunt. top shelf herb $220 here in Colorado...lol


I know you went to the Healing Canna for that ....big rip off!


----------



## pewbsaladsandwich (Jul 8, 2013)

6ohMax said:


> wheew, I smoked a lot of different strains...but my favorite top 3 would be Super Lemon Haze, Black Berry Kush and Durban Poison


The black berry kush I have smoked looked amazing tasted good but I had to smoke like ten bowls to get high was crap in my opinion


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 9, 2013)

pewbsaladsandwich said:


> The black berry kush I have smoked looked amazing tasted good but I had to smoke like ten bowls to get high was crap in my opinion


Not I maybe you got from a different place...3 hits out my bong im G2G


----------



## Hessam (Jul 10, 2013)

pewbsaladsandwich said:


> The black berry kush I have smoked looked amazing tasted good but I had to smoke like ten bowls to get high was crap in my opinion


Well grown Blackberry Kush is very strong. I smoked some about two nights ago, and I can't remember when I passed out!


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

The best strains that I have grown and smoked is Greenhouse's Super Lemon Haze, Barney's Pineapple Chunk, Alphakronik's White Diamonds, G13's Pineapple Express, OG Raskal's White Fire, and Devil's Harvest Strawberry Sour Diesel. The Wifi and SSD are strains that I am about to harvest in the next week or so. I have only smoked some sample buds, but they were both great. The SSD smells and tastes just like strawberries. It is some of the best tasting weed I have had the pleasure of smoking. The Wifi is straight up fuely funk, and has the knock out stone to go with it. The Pineapple Chunk equals coucklock! Lol! The PC is the stinkiest strain that I have grown so far. It had a really strong skunk smell to her. I loved it! I just started another one, because I liked it that much. The SLH had a lemony smell with a hazey undertone. The buds were greasy looking they were covered in so many trichs. The White Diamonds was the frostiest looking strain. It had a vanilla smell to her that was very unique to me. One pheno was so frosty, that when I broke up some bud there would be a pile of kief on the table. It was a descent yielder of rock hard buds. Then there was the Pineapple Express. It had a great taste to her that became much better after a cure. It did have a pineapple smell and taste with a slight skunky undertone. It tasted really good and had a nice buzz to go with it. I would grow all of these again.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 10, 2013)

real trainwreck, nicely grown headband, and i agree with spongebob avatar. Durban
poison is a really good smoke. durban definitely tastiest of the 3 . and they are some serious highs.
ive tried many a strain. those r my faves/strongest. havent tried ATF tho
but since the first 2 ppl spoke so highly of it i def wanna take a look lol


----------



## john gold (Aug 3, 2013)

Herijuna its like getting ready for a operation stoned as.your my own cross herijuna/ hawaiain snow feels like ya on they round about at they show ya dont know if your up or down or spinning around. tolernce levels to high this two strain give me no ceiling to them .


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sour Dream, is a cross i fucken loved smoking, had a sour taste with a dank blast of berry goodness, and gave you that perfect stone. Fersure something i would like to cross myself someday in the future


----------



## Joey Backwoods (Aug 5, 2013)

1. Sour Diesel - The first time i smoked it was with this stuff right here and it mad me fall in love with the world of green.

2. Strawberry cough - I was getting this stuff from a friend of a friend and he said it was 25 a g and so i got a half of that for 11.50 and went on with my day and finally got to smoke it and i couldn't stop coughing my ass off, oh yeah it smelled like strawberries and had a slight pink tint to it.

3.Trainwreck - I took part in this great adventure with my best friend Tamblunty! So we got some Trainwreck and smoked with a few others friends had great time bongs, blunts, and vapes going around, so we left and i was driving and we stopped at a red light i was talking with my friend about some crazy shit and it made me think so i started to drive and he was like dumbass you are driving through a red light. So i stopped and was like damn i thought it changed then a wild boar came out of the woodlands with some whiskey on his husk..... nah just kidding. The morale of the store is don't be like me and drive like an idiot. I ain't stupid when i am sober.


----------



## sikkinixx (Aug 7, 2013)

Strains tried? Lots. It changes for me but right now I'm super into anything Dutch: Dutch Hawaiian, Dutch Treat, Dutch Dragon, etc. Cinex is fucking great. Also, Malawi Gold when it comes around, which is rare.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 12, 2013)

I am going to add Blue Dream to my list...perfect morning and all day smoke


----------



## len53 (Aug 15, 2013)

jake maybe!!!!my frvorite...white widow for sure.first love


----------



## Budboii378 (Aug 15, 2013)

The best I've ever smoked is a like 4 grams of Orange Kush. I felt like I was in a fucking cartoon man


----------



## Lurkdewitt (Aug 17, 2013)

When I lived in CO, I would drive 3 hours every week up to Denver to buy Golden Goat. Fucking amazing.


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 20, 2013)

nevilles haze , peppery goodness


----------



## ALCAN (Aug 22, 2013)

I have grown out approx. 25 different strains to date. Over the years I have tried another 20 or 30 different strains. All time faves are Grapefruit, Arjans Ultra Haze No. 2, Joystick, White Widow, Lionheart and Sweet Dreams from Almighty seeds. Along with the good comes the bad. Namely, NL x haze , Satori and Kalichakra from Mandala Seeds, Western Winds and Bubblegum. My top 5 would be 1. Grapefruit 2. Sweet Dreams 3. Joystick 4. Arjans Ultra Haze No. 2 5. White Widow.


----------



## scumfuc1 (Sep 4, 2013)

For sure my favorite is la confidential . Has the taste smell of true purps 
genetics


----------

